# Rods



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been looking into getting a new inshore rod for 10lb test. What's a good rod for it? I've been looking into a St. Croix rod, but was just wandering what else is out there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i like the st. croix "premium" series rod... they run around 100 bucks depending on what length and action you get

th st.croix "avid" series is good too, they run around 150...

personal favorite though is the Shimano calcutta series.... they run anywhere from 160 to 200 depending on length and action, but i've yet to break one, and the SiC (silicon-carbonate) guides are practically indestructable.... you can take a file to those guides and go to town on 'em and they won't scratch or chip...

what kind of reel are you using?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

7' Croix...DO it:toast


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/19/2008)*
> 
> what kind of reel are you using?




stradic 3000


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

Shimano Clarus, 7 ft and 7'6". is good.but any of the other rods would work to.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

airwave 7'6 is pretty awesome


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at Allstar too.They have nice rods as well.


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

like chicken bone said

shimano calcutta is the way to go 

they are a little pricey though

ive heard that st.croix rods are pretty good but i have never fished with them


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use an Allstar, Calcutta, andSt. Croix.I like all three for different reasons. The Calcutt has the most feel (great for bumping the bottom with a jigfor flounder), the allstar has the best backbone (my favfor pulling reds from docks), and the St. croix is a good mix of both (favorite speck rod). Can't go wrong with any of the three.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

I love st. croix rods. Other than customs, they are all I will fish. Get a 7'6" medium fast action and enjoy. You really can't beat the Fuji guides...


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

My two favorite inshore rods are St. Croix avid series and the Shimano calcutta series. You wont be disappointed with either.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've broken a Calcuta and Clarus in the past year but I have yet to even smudge my Ugly Sticks.

They're cheap but they standup to abuse. Get heavier action otherwise you'll probably be disappointed with the rod tip action. The med-action is a bit too sensitive -- too much whip action on it for me.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

waterloo, allstar, castaway, or kistler. Check out a Kistler Helium if you ever get a chance--it weighs 3oz.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Hurricane redbone rods? I got one for Christmas but haven't got a chance to use it yet. Its a one piece rod with fuji guides. It seems like a good rod.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I think I may still be getting the St. Croix though...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/21/2008)*Thanks for all the info. I think I may still be getting the St. Croix though...


good call


----------



## jim mills (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently purchased an 8 & 1/2 foot St Croix ultra lite rod for use with 4 lb test line. It cost me a hundred bucks but will sling a 3/8 oz Pompano jig out of sight. So far, I really like it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

LOOMIS, by far the best rods ive tried !!!!!!!!!! and ive gota st croixs avid too bad ya cant buy em any where in this town????


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a 10 ft. Bucks Jig pole. made by BnM. It costs a whopping $24 . I put a Shimano Sedonna 750 spooled with 8lb power pro. This whole rig is just under $100 . It is absolutly the best and most fun combo I have ever used.Good Luck


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

These rods are sold at Academy Sports.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Graphite USA rods if u can find them. I use the blanks and their tough as nails duel helix construction can't be matched in sheer lifting power and bang around abuse.

If max.light weight and sensitivity is your thing (flounder bumping ect.) then any production rod with titanium frame sic concept guides from Fuji will fill the bill. Yes, the guides do make the differenceandthe manufacturesmatch them with the costly but not always affective high modulus blanks , GLX, IMX, SC4and5, --.. They allget caught in the warto shave a gramm or two. Alot of it is useless in most saltwater applications IMO

Stay mid grade 35000 modulus (IM6) with fuji alconite concept guides and you will have a winner.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok thanks. I'm now looking at the Shimano Calcutta rod... How much sensitivity does it have? I'd be using it for Bonita to flounder, reds, trout, etc...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Love my calcutta. Just ordered another one


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Forgot to ask, but how does the Calcutta's lifetime warranty work?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

The new St.Croix Tidemasters are o.k. I really do miss the older Tidemaster TS80MF series.Damn fine rods!

Although,I have beaten the crap out of my new TIS80MF rods,( rolled up in windows,backed into trees,dropped etc...) I have yet to break one.The flexcoat has been punished though.I cannot say enough about their toughness.:bowdown


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/22/2008)*Forgot to ask, but how does the Calcutta's lifetime warranty work?




If it breaks, you take it in and get another one off the rack.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget to check for alignment of the spine of the rod blank to the guides/reel seat. You'll be horrified at the number of high end rods off the rack are crooked.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

*I have a 10' Pinnacle power tip pro w/ a Penn8000 on it. Can't tell you if the setup is worth anything 'cause I've only caught a stingray on it so far.*


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *clopperfootze (1/23/2008)*Don't forget to check for alignment of the spine of the rod blank to the guides/reel seat. You'll be horrified at the number of high end rods off the rack are crooked.


 YES, good point Clopperfootze, if theres multiple rods of the one you want run a spine check on all of em . Guides should roll upwards for a spinning rod and down for casting. They can be off 20 degrees one side or the other no big deal .

oh my bad your talking about guide alignment , check that too.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

To tell you the truth st. criox I personally think is over priced.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i just built a st. croix 4-10 lb and i like it, its a awesome rod for trout and pompano jigs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/22/2008)*Ok thanks. I'm now looking at the Shimano Calcutta rod... How much sensitivity does it have? I'd be using it for Bonita to flounder, reds, trout, etc...


i have a 6'8" medium hevy action for my 2500 stradic

and a 7'6" medium heavy action for my 4000 stradic (soon to be replaced with a VS100S!)


----------

